# Automatische Erkennung des Datenbanktyps



## kaimaschke (7. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit um den anzubindenen Datenbanktyp automatisch zu erkennen. Zweck ist, dass kein Treiber angegeben werden muss und somit mehr Flexibilität erreicht wird.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann wäre hibernate keine Lösung, da auch dort ein Treiber angegeben werden muss.

Gibt es also eine gute Möglichkeit den nötigen Treiber zu einer Datenbankverbindung zu erkennen?

Mir fällt leider nur eine "try-catch"-Möglichkeit ein.


----------



## XHelp (7. Sep 2010)

Öhm. Was genau bezweckst du damit?
"Man lädt einen Treiben um z.B. mysql zu benutzen" und nicht "man benutzt Mysql um einen Treiber zu laden"
Woran willst du denn erkennen, was verwendet werden soll?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Sep 2010)

wie kommt man denn an eine 'Datenbankverbindung'?
die URL muss doch jemand vorher eintippen, kann derjenige dann nicht auch die DB näher beschreiben?

bei 
> jdbc:mysql://[host][,failoverhost...][ort]/[database]
wäre es dann aber auch automatisch zu erkennen, hast du sonst schon reale URL-Beispiele oder ist das alles hypothetisch?
oder ist selbst bei einer Datenbank noch die Version wichtig?


----------

